# raising/lowering motor with poling platform



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I reach over my platform. At first I tried under. Couple of time of hitting my head deterred me from that.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

My motor is pretty light and only a 15” shaft so I have some room but I reach behind my back with my left arm and use my grab rail to pull myself forward. There doesn’t seem to be a perfect way unfortunately. Lowering it almost takes more coordination IMO.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Short shaft 20hp Mercury 4 stroke on a jack plate with 4" of setback here. I've always placed a foot against the top of the transom and leaned under the platform. Never occurred to me to try going over, will have to check that out. Seems like it would work best with the jack plate all the way up and having a cooler to stand on.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I quit going under the platform when my hand got caught between the motor and the platform when lowering. On a bolt. It's easier over the platform.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I hadn't even considered the "hit your head" of aspect of going under...though I did have suspicions about the possibility of a "smash your hand" situation! I think a little bit of that would go a long way with me. So I think I'll try to find a platform that's maybe a touch lower and forward so I can reach over the top a little easier.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Be careful moving it forward too far if you have a tiller extension it will be in the way. Hope my shadowcast is treating you well.


----------

